# Accidents...



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

So my sitter is a stay home mom with little kids and other people's pets (dogs, cats, little animals). So she can't have my little puppy have accidents everywhere - she's busy enough (I'm so thankful that she's willing to sit a puppy).

So to avoid pee everywhere, she wraps a baby diaper loosely around his waist (size 3... whatever that means!) When she lets him go outside every 1-1.5 hr to go pee, she takes off the diaper and checks it for "accidents". Not too bad at all. Only one log entry showed he peed in his diaper!

I think this is an ok method. It's not like there's no housetraining involved. He does get let outside at right time intervals. Since accidents are bound to happen, might as well catch it instead of it being on the floor and you just have to grumble and clean it up!

She said she had advise her clients this method, and they all have successfully trained their dogs with little clean up.

What do you guys think?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've used a belly band but my guys were older at the time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would think as long as the sitter is consistent taking the pup outside every 1-1.5 hrs. and removing the diaper, so the pup could potty. I would see no harm in the diaper. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta to do to get through the puppy stage. 

How does the pup act with the diaper on?


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

He is totally fine with it. She took pictures of him with it on inside the house. He is still that crazy looking ball of energy running around with it. I think I might do it at home too. Especially when I go out... I really want to wean him off the pads. 

But since I'm such a worry wart on FUTURE things... I'm not sure what to do when winter comes and it is -30C (-22F).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> He is totally fine with it. She took pictures of him with it on inside the house. He is still that crazy looking ball of energy running around with it. I think I might do it at home too. Especially when I go out... I really want to wean him off the pads.
> 
> But since I'm such a worry wart on FUTURE things... I'm not sure what to do when winter comes and it is -30C (-22F).


We don't live where it's NEAR as cold as where you live, but we do live in New England, where there is a lot of snow and cold, wet weather in the winter. I WANT Kodi to continue to be familiar with the indoor potty concept for exactly that reason. We had several days last winter where the snow was too deep in the morning to get him out until after we were plowed out... That would have been a problem, but he just used his litter box instead until the out door spots were cleared or him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You have to remember Havs are not like other dogs you might of had in the past. Havs may take months to potty train. 

My Jack still has an occasional stool here and there, usually by the door and only when dh (dear husband) is home. 

Keep him on the pee pad training for as long as he will let you...it will come in handy (rainy days, snow days, emergency days, etc.,).


----------

